# Cyma Synchron Deep Diver



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well went out for canada Day BBQ and came back with my buddies watch!

Needs some loving which it will see soon. Currently on Marathon rubber until I check the bracelet. Signed bracelet seems very solid and no wiggle anywhere! Rotor is signed Synchron and Cyma etc all in gold. One chuncky baby and looks way better 0n the wrist. A deep diver for the era, I have seen these case up to 20 & 25 atmosphere marked and verified, not bad for an old bugger. Movement serial does date it to the 60's.

Oh and one artistic B&W photo of an O&W M5 humping the Cyma. Anyone want the O&W it has to go now?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I meant 200+ atmosphere


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

WOWOWOWOWOW!!! Sweet watch James, congrats!

Nice pictures too!

Enjoy it!

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very very cool watch James, super catch


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

now thats a dive watch well done James


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats an excellent catch James. I love it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb watch!


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

better than the Planet Ocean that is for sure what a beauty.

WELL DONE.

Simon


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very, very nice  I've got a battered Cyma Divingstar along with a similar Royce 100atm diver that have been with rondeco for refurb. for the last 6 months .


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. I was not sure about it, a weird looking thing really a tool watch not a fashion piece!

To my delight, I go to bed last night and the tritium lume still lites. I did not even give the lume a thought thinking it would be dead. Its faint but can see it enough to tell the time, even the bezel triangle lites up.

The bezel is a 120 click! A strong system for the bezel. The nut around the crystal has a flange, under the flange is notched. The bezel has a circular leaf spring under it, the top of the bezel is notched. Bezel lines up perfect and guess what, I believe t has 120 notches!!!

The signed band is fine but don't like the end links. Don't want to wear it anyway, so ordered a Hadley Roma this morning


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very cool, James. Very cool indeed


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

people stare at it!

I was measuring for a band to make sure. The overall measurements of the piece are 45x50x15 incl crown yet not like a squared off 50mm


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well......post some pics please, those 2 pieces. I know one of you has a Universal in the same case. Come gather the pics please. Honor the case!

On another note, always looking to see if I got a good deal. There are these 2 one on German ebay the seller with the 2million dollar pocket watches a Zenith appraised at Euro 4,780. And the Blancpain sitting at Euro 3,400 somewhere else.

Guess I got a good deal  For all who have the pieces it would be a nice surprise to see these worth that in the collectors world.

stolen from the net.................


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

James said:


> Well......post some pics please, those 2 pieces. I know one of you has a Universal in the same case. Come gather the pics please. Honor the case!
> 
> On another note, always looking to see if I got a good deal. There are these 2 one on German ebay the seller with the 2million dollar pocket watches a Zenith appraised at Euro 4,780. And the Blancpain sitting at Euro 3,400 somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those pictures James. I've never seen the Blancpain before and I've never seen that particular Zenith before either, although I've seen other Zeniths with the same case, but the conventional bezel as shown on your Cyma.

Many, many manufacturers used this case for their dive watches (depth ratings from 500-1000m) in the 1970s including Gruen, Royce, Baylor, Nivada, Droz, Squale, Favre Leuba, Zenith, Cyma, Paul Breguette and probably most commonly by Zodiac for their Super Sea Wolf 75 atm. I have quite a few of these and can post pictutes later if you don't mind the hijacked thread.

The Blancpain and the Zenith are way overpriced IMO. Your Cyma in its current condition may be worth in the region of $1000 with the right buyer.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I would enjoy a gathering of pics Dave. Was it you that had the Universal also was not sure! And yes kind of chuckled at the costs, the Blancpain was at chrono24.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

took some new fancy outdoor pics today 

mind you there is a scratch on the crystal I have to work on, it casts a shadow sometimes on the dial as you see.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi James,

Apologies for the delay. I was away for a rain-soaked weekend. Regrettably, the Universal is not mine. Here's my Cyma Divingstar. Obviously not in as good condition as yours. Mine also has different hands and a black inner chapter ring.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's my extremely rare (only seen 1 other) Droz RAN issued 600m diver:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Next up is a Carlson Squale 600m that is very similar to the Droz on a 19mm aftermarket folded link bracelet that suits it well IMO:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

just love those watches have to say the Carlson Squale 600m is my fav


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nivada Depthmaster de luxe 1000m diver. I also have an near identical green Baylor 1000m diver in mint condition.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> just love those watches have to say the Carlson Squale 600m is my fav


Thanks Bill. I actually prefer the watches with a black chapter ring or no chapter ring. On the wrist, the white chapter ring as seen on the Carlson Squale makes the bezel seem very wide.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Baylor 1000m that is almost identical to the Nivada. Unfortunately, I don't have any better pictures at present:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

DaveE said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > just love those watches have to say the Carlson Squale 600m is my fav
> ...


maybe im bias towards the squale as i have a blandford s.a master which is on its way to roy for him to see if he can restore but my collection has started, i do love my Rolex 50th anny but i have always loved dive watches because i actually dive.

so im collecting older watches as they are more within my budget as all my watches get used not boxed for show have another blandford on its way as we speak the meteor version and getting another from a member of this forum.

keep the pics coming Dave


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Paul Breguette Selfwinding Nautic. Similar to James's Cyma. I've no idea why the inside back reads "EBEL":


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

DaveE said:


> Paul Breguette Selfwinding Nautic. Similar to James's Cyma. I've no idea why the inside back reads "EBEL":


1929 â€¢ Charles-EugÃ¨ne, the son of EugÃ¨ne Blum and Alice LÃ©vy joined the family firm in October. Together with the watchmaker Marcel Reuche, he introduced infallible production control systems, which guaranteed irreproachable quality.

The brand attracted demanding new clients, such as the VACHERON & CONSTANTIN brand ASTRAL.

Under the name PAUL BREGUETTE, EBEL created wristwatches specially for the American market.

thats why Dave


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Probably the cheapest of these watches seen is the Gruen Precision 1500ft Autowind. Even Sportmichael was selling these reasonably quite recently. If anyone wants to start collecting these divers, the Gruen is the best place to start to see if you like the look and size of these. THey come in 3 colours: silver, black and orange. Here's the silver:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Breguette Selfwinding Nautic. Similar to James's Cyma. I've no idea why the inside back reads "EBEL":
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the Gruen in black. I also have the orange, but do not have any pictures of it.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Last (of my watches), but definitely not least is the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 75 atm diver. Prima facie, there seems to be a few versions of this watch. There is the 1990s sawtooth 100atm diver. of course and there is also a 1980s transitional version witht he same dial as the 1990s version, but with the case of the 1970s versions below. The 1980s version also has a strange bezel with some dive data unknown to me.

Anyway, here's one of my better Zodiac SSWs. It doesn't look like it has been redialled or relumed or had the original black chapter ring replaced. However, the case looks like it's been beadblasted. Most Zodiac SSWs look like this:



















Occasionally, you will see a daydate version. Again, this one looks untouched, although the dial is a bit spotty. This one comes with Zodiac's version of the "Doxa" Expandro BOR bracelet, thus casting some doubt on Doxa's claim to have innovated this expanding bracelet.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Dave have you got any contact details for 'sportmichael' and those gruens look the dogs mate


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Occasionally you see a Zodiac SSW like this one with plenty of wabi. The lume has gone and so has the orange from the dial. Presumably the chapter ring that is glued to the underside of the crystal has also disintergrated:










However, when they are sent off to be refurbished, I understand that they do not come back like the originals in the photos above. During the pre-Fossil Zodiac era in the 1990s, I believe that Zodiac themselves were refurbishing vintage SSWs with white chapter rings like the one below. I may be wrong and there may be Zodiac SSWs from the factory like this, but I doubt it. In fact, I have another that has been relumed so that no orange hour markers are left. As such, the watch looks completely different with white lume and a white chapter ring. Unfortunately, I've got more SSWs than I have pictures of them.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> Dave have you got any contact details for 'sportmichael' and those gruens look the dogs mate


Bill,

I can't PM you as you haven't made it to 50 posts, so I'll post the details here.

Michael sells watches particularly on Timezone under the name "sportmichael" if you do a search. On eBay, I think he calls himself "michaelwatch" His personal website can be found by firing "michaelwatch" into Google (I can't provide a direct link). He often charges over the going rate for watches, but occasionally you can get a good deal.

It's probably a better bet to set up an eBay search for the Gruens. That's how I got mine.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Lovely stuff all of it enjoy them take care of them, thanks for posting them 

Great to have a little thread of their own!!!!

I was at my watchmakers on Saturday he ordered in a stem and detent to fix a little issue but I knew of the stem pulling out at times, soon be like new, hopefully will be able to do it next Saturday for me while I wait. Waiting for the hadley.


----------



## myhyperstore (Jul 8, 2008)

superb nice watch! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful James - for me this has one of the best handsets for a diver out there and i'm a big fan of orange and this has to be one of the best looking, so for me this is almost perfect. Pitty modern divers don't come close to the the standards set 30 years or so ago.

Congratulations!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting, that Zenith I posted a pic of went for over Euro 1150. It had way too much polishing most sharp edges were gone no Synchon logo and still an ETA movement. Good to see where these sit, people go for looks I guess me I would not go for something with so much metal removed.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Time to resurrect the Dixi Diver thread! (I'm sure Dave has more to add by now too  )

Here's the Gruen in orange:










The hands are weedy and the watch would benefit from larger indices at 12/6/9, but the trapezoidal date window is a nice touch.

A 75ATA Zodiac SSW with the usual blasted case and a very nice PTT bezel with an interesting final 10 bezel insert:










Interesting point about the service crystals with the white decal. They don't look as good as the original black:


----------

